# Replacing kitchen sink knob?



## Pikaia (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi everyone, You must bear with me because I know practically nothing about plumbing. The other night I was shutting off the kitchen sink (the cold water knob), and I turned it too tight and it popped. I know that I damaged something inside and now the water will turn on either way I turn the faucet. It's a bit hard to turn off because there is no tightening of the knob letting you know you can stop turning. I live in a rented trailer, so I was wondering is it necessary to call the landlord or is this something I could replace myself? Also, please let me know of any step by step webpages. I found one that told you how to fix a sink that was leaking. I don't know exactly what needs replaced inside either, so it's hard for me to find help. 

Thanks for being patient, becuase this is probably frustrating to you all. lol.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Not frustrating at all  , but unless you have a high end, expensive, sterling with ivory handles, type faucet, it would probably be easier to just replace the whole thing. You can get one at the local big box for 25-50 bucks. Still cheaper than a plumber. Just to CYA though, you may want to call your LL and tell him what happened and ask him what he wants you to do. It may very well be, if he has many rentals, that he knows how to do repairs like this (rather than call a plumber for $55/hour every time). If you/he/you both decide to replace the whole thing and need help, let us know.


----------



## Pikaia (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey Jproffer, thanks for your help.

Is there anyway to just replace the one knob? The faucet looks pretty new, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

I would agree,
Replace the faucet. It will not be any cheaper taking the time to find out the parts you buy don't solve your problem. It sounds like it is a very inexpensive faucet that is probably shot. I also agree you should at least let the Landload know. If you are not experanced with plumbing you might find yourself in more trouble trying to DIY. Make sure the water is off before you attempt anything. If you do try it there are general instructions on the new faucet. Good luck.


----------



## Tomm (Feb 9, 2005)

call me old fashion, , but I would try to make the repair. First, remove the button on the top of the knob. Second, remove the screw from the center of the knob. Third, pull the knob off. If there is a piece of plastic left behind then you only need to go to one of the large home repair supply stores and compare your's to the ones available. Reverse the removal proceedure...you're done.

If there is no plastic, you will have to turn the water off, then remove the valve retainer and pull the valve insert out, then take that to your home repair supply center, match it, reverse the removal process, and your still 42 bucks ahead ...not including the plumbers fee (more like 80 bucks an hour.


----------

